# Pressemeldung: Fischereiminister beraten Ostsee-Fangquoten 2016



## Thomas9904 (21. Oktober 2015)

Pressemeldung
VERBAND DER DEUTSCHEN KUTTER- u. KÜSTENFISCHER e.V.

Mitglied im Deutschen Fischerei-Verband

*Fischereiminister beraten Ostsee-Fangquoten 2016​*
Die deutschen Ostseefischer blicken gespannt und sorgenvoll nach Luxemburg. Dort beginnt morgen der EU-Ministerrat und berät über die Festsetzung der Fangquoten für 2016. Die Situation der meisten Fischbestände in der Ostsee hat sich in den letzten Jahren durch ein verantwortungsvolles Management deutlich verbessert. Für Hering und Scholle empfehlen die Wissenschaftler Quotenerhöhungen. Doch ausgerechnet bei einem der „Brotfische“ der deutschen Kutterfischer, dem Dorsch, drohen existenzgefährdende Quotensenkungen. 



Auf der Basis der wissenschaftlichen Bestandsuntersuchungen hat die EU-Kommission den Ministern folgende Vorschläge gemacht:



Westlicher Hering                + 12 %

Hering mittlere Ostsee          + 9 %

Sprotte                                    - 14 %

Scholle                                    + 18 %

Ostdorsch                               - 20 %


*Schwierige Ausgangslage beim Dorsch*

Für den Westdorsch hat die Kommission noch keinen Vorschlag vorgelegt. Hier ist die Ausgangslage besonders schwierig. Der Bestand ist im letzten Jahr um 30 % gewachsen. Auch im Jahr davor gab es einen deutlichen Anstieg. Allerdings wurde der Zielwert für das Management des Bestandes, die fischereiliche Sterblichkeit, von der Wissenschaft deutlich abgesenkt. Im bisherigen Managementplan der EU lag der Zielwert bei f = 0,6, jetzt soll diese Zielmarke auf 0,26 gesenkt werden. Da die fischereiliche Sterblichkeit in 2015 mit dem Wert 0,84 angegeben wird, würde das eine Quotenkürzung um mehr als zwei Drittel bedeuten. Dies würde zu einem Einkommensverlust führen, den kein kleiner Familienbetrieb überleben könnte.

Bei einer Quotenfestsetzung nach dem bisher angewendeten Managementplan gäbe es eine Quotenkürzung um rund 18 % und eine weitere Zunahme des Bestandes um 21 %.

Zusätzlich wird die Lage durch einwandernde Ostdorsche kompliziert. Es wäre möglich, einen Teil der Fänge im Westen auf die Ostquote anzurechnen, da diese Fische eindeutig aus dem Osten zugewandert sind. Dies würde die Quotenlage im Westen erleichtern, erzeugt aber Widerstand bei den östlichen Anrainern wie Polen oder den Baltischen Staaten.

Beim Ostdorsch gab es in den letzten Jahren Fehler bei der Bestandabschätzung. Dadurch wird einer der bestuntersuchten Fischbestände momentan vom Internationalen Rat für Meeresforschung (ICES) als datenarmer Bestand geführt.

*Soziale Komponente der Nachhaltigkeit?*

Fischereivertreter fordern eine schrittweise Annäherung an das neue Managementziel für den Westdorsch. „Wir können unseren Mitgliedern nicht erklären, warum wir bei einem nachweislich wachsenden Bestand und guten Fängen eine radikale Quotenkürzung durchziehen müssen“, fasst Norbert Kahlfuss die Stimmung bei seinen Betrieben zusammen. Der Vorsitzende des Kutterverbandes plädiert dafür, das neue Ziel nicht im nächsten Jahr, sondern schrittweise in mehreren Jahren zu erreichen. 

„Nachhaltigkeit bedeutet auch wirtschaftliche Stabilität. Es wäre geradezu idiotisch, jetzt mit überzogenen Quotenkürzungen gerade die kleineren Familienbetriebe zu ruinieren. Das überleben nur die Großen, die in die Nordsee ausweichen können“, meint Verbandschef Kahlfuss.

*Erstmals Angler einschränken?*

Deutsche Wissenschaftler hatten mit einer Studie erstmals ermittelt, dass deutsche Angler ebenfalls eine nennenswerte Menge Dorsch aus der Ostsee entnehmen. Der ICES hatte deshalb erstmalig in seiner Fangempfehlung eine Fangquote für Angler genannt und damit für zusätzlichen Zündstoff gesorgt. Im Vorfeld erfuhr man aus gut unterrichteten Kreisen, dass die EU-Kommission gerne eine Höchstmenge pro Angler und Fangtag einführen möchte, ein sogenanntes „bag limit“. 

Dies stieß auf breite Ablehnung bei Berufsfischern und Anglern. „Zehntausende Freizeitfischer kann sowieso niemand mit vertretbarem Aufwand kontrollieren“, 
stellt Verbandsvorsitzender Kahlfuss klar. 
„Es ist sinnvoll, dass die Angler auch einen Beitrag zur nachhaltigen Bestandsbewirtschaftung leisten. Aber dafür bringt es mehr, wenn sie dieselben Laichschonzeiten und Laichgebiete beachten, wie die Berufsfischer. Damit schützt man gezielt die großen Laichdorsche.“


----------



## heitzer (21. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fischereiminister beraten Ostsee-Fangquoten 2016*

Den Ansatz mit den Laichdorschen finde ich absolut richtig. Meinetwegen könnte sogar eine Schonzeit eingeführt werden. 

 Dann könnten alle Angler und Fischer von der gigantischen Vermehrungsfähigkeit der Dorsche profitieren und einen nachweisbaren sowie effektiven Beitrag zum Tierschutz leisten. 

 Gleichzeitig sollten aber konsequente Kontrollen auf See erfolgen und nicht nur im Yachthafen, wenn die Angler heimkommen.

 Gruß, Dirk


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fischereiminister beraten Ostsee-Fangquoten 2016*

Es braucht meines Wissens laut DFV keine allgemeine Schonzeit, gerade nicht für Angler.

Sondern, dass man eben während der Laichzeit nicht unter 20 Meter angelt (und/oder fischt), damit die Dorsche in den Laichgründen (die sich zeitlich wie auch örtlich ja jährlich ändern können) ihrem Laichgeschäft in Ruhe nachgehen können (auch leicht(er) kontrollierbar, man weiss ja, wo die Plätze mit entsprechenden Tiefen sind) .

Somit wären weder Brandungs- noch die meisten Bootsangler betroffen, die während der Laichzeiten ja selten(er, Witterung) unterwegs, und wenn dann, selten so weit raus und tief.

Ebenso wären die Angelkutter nicht betroffen von allgemeinen Schonzeiten, ausser denen die gezielt auf Laichdorsch fahren, und hätten so weiterhin wenigstens eine Chance zu überleben - für viele Angler ja nach wie vor wichtig, die nicht selber mit dem Boot raus wollen.

Für die Berufsfischerei würde das so bereits gelten. 

In wie weit die sich dran halten oder wie das kontrolliert wird, weiss ich aber nicht.


----------



## Deep Down (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fischereiminister beraten Ostsee-Fangquoten 2016*

Hier dann schon mal eine allgemeine (öffentlich zugängliche) Info zum Ergebnis.

http://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/soziales/fischfangquote-fuer-die-ostsee-2016-weniger-dorsch-mehr-hering-a-1059218.html

Mal abwarten, wie die Daten der Freizeitfischer erfasst werden sollen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fischereiminister beraten Ostsee-Fangquoten 2016*

Da wird dann wieder das Thünen Institut in Riostock wieder Geld bekommen und irgendwelche Zahlen und Umfragen "hoch"rechnen, vermute ich mal..

Muss man abwarten...

Danke für den Link!

Damit scheint zumindest fürs näxte Jahr ein Baglimit vom Tisch, wie das dann weitergeht, bleibt abzuwarten.


----------

